# I have problems making a server visible from anywhere



## Derek12 (Oct 9, 2011)

I would want to make a FTP and HTTP server "for experiments" in home as I am learning servers and I want to access my computer from anywhere. However I am unable to connect from it from outside (using my public IP), only I can connect it from my netbook in the LAN (with private IP 192.168.0.x)  I have a WLAN access point and I think it's blocking the server from being accessed from outside,

I use Apache as HTTP server and Filezilla server for FTP I think they are configured correctly
I tried disabling Windows firewall and opening ports 80 and 21 in the AP but no avail. I still can't connect from any other site but from the own network.

Does anyone know how to make my computer visible from "anywhere"??

PD: This is only for experiments, my upstream speed provided by my ISP is very bad to make it fully functional server 
Many thanks


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Oct 9, 2011)

How did you try to connect from outside?

Opening ports on your PC is one thing, but did you FORWARD those ports on your router to the PC? (Router config)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2011)

WWW.canyouseeme.org

Some ISP's do stealth ports. As a test DMZ the servers local IP to see if your ports aren't being properly forwarded.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 10, 2011)

Completely Bonkers said:


> How did you try to connect from outside?
> 
> Opening ports on your PC is one thing, but did you FORWARD those ports on your router to the PC? (Router config)



I tried to connect to FTP using the command ftp <publicIP> and HTTP specifying the public IP (it's a dynamic IP but I made sure the IP didn't changed when I connected from outside!)

Yes I did forwarded 80 and 21 specifying my host private IP is that correct? I've tried forwarding even all ports from 0 to 65535 but it's the same 
Also I made the same with Port Triggers.



JrRacinFan said:


> WWW.canyouseeme.org
> 
> Some ISP's do stealth ports. As a test DMZ the servers local IP to see if your ports aren't being properly forwarded.



I've tried specifying my private IP as DMZ host but still doesn't work  also that page (bookmarked, BTW) says this "Error: I could not see your service on 83.173.185.33 on port (21)
Reason: Connection timed out" Is my ISP blocking those ports? I am out of luck this time?

----
Many thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 10, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> I've tried specifying my private IP as DMZ host but still doesn't work  also that page (bookmarked, BTW) says this "Error: I could not see your service on 83.173.185.33 on port (21)
> Reason: Connection timed out" Is my ISP blocking those ports? I am out of luck this time?
> 
> ----
> Many thanks



Just as a test try setting say port 1025 as your web server along with the DMZ then test through www.canyouseeme.org


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2011)

you need port forwards, AND connect from an external IP.


for example, you cant use your laptop on the same network to connect from the external IP - modern routers dont allow it (because its stupid, use the LAN IP in that situation)


----------



## 1freedude (Oct 10, 2011)

Also, get a ddns...dynamic domain name service.  I use no-ip.com.  this requires an account with them and a running program on the computer you use as a server.  After getting that set up, decide which ports you will use with what server.  Program router to send requests to specific server on the computer.  For instance, 21 for ftp.  When using no-ip, it will be in this format (from a friends or clients computer)....[domain.name.comort].  I use this for VNC, ftp, hfs.  And, just like you, my upstream speed sux.  I have a couple domains, for different computers.  No-ip sends info to the correct computer based on the address.  Wonderful.


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 10, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just as a test try setting say port 1025 as your web server along with the DMZ then test through www.canyouseeme.org




When I configure Filezilla to listen to that port and I got *Failed to create listen socket on port 1025 for IPv4
Failed to create listen socket on port 1025 for IPv6
Failed to create a listen socket on any of the specified ports. Server is not online!*

I tried another random one like 4661 and several ones like 3456, 65535, 1 and more and got fine but still it isn't accessible from outside 



Mussels said:


> you need port forwards, AND connect from an external IP.
> 
> 
> for example, you cant use your laptop on the same network to connect from the external IP - modern routers dont allow it (because its stupid, use the LAN IP in that situation)



Ops I didn't know that the router blocked requests to connect from inside to the own public IP, tomorrow I will try to connect from a friend's home to check that 



1freedude said:


> Also, get a ddns...dynamic domain name service.  I use no-ip.com.  this requires an account with them and a running program on the computer you use as a server.  After getting that set up, decide which ports you will use with what server.  Program router to send requests to specific server on the computer.  For instance, 21 for ftp.  When using no-ip, it will be in this format (from a friends or clients computer)....[domain.name.comort].  I use this for VNC, ftp, hfs.  And, just like you, my upstream speed sux.  I have a couple domains, for different computers.  No-ip sends info to the correct computer based on the address.  Wonderful.


Cool that would be perfect!, I will register it when I have more time (probably tomorrow), I will comment the results 


Thanks to all


----------



## Derek12 (Oct 13, 2011)

I was very busy and forgotten this thread lol

Seems that now works and I can connect to FTP from my friend's home so problem solved. Mussels was right


----------

